# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  "Home by Another Way"....

## Toni

...Notes from the Caribbean...by Robert Benson.

I just finished this little gem of a book. It's a travel memoir in which the author tells about how he and his wife celebrate their anniversary each year by traveling to a small island in the West Indies.(He gives it a fictional name...but I have a guess about which it is..) 

Though the island is a different one, many of you will be able to relate to his stories and the way in which he comes to feel "at home" on the island. I especially enjoyed the chapter in which he describes making the "major" decision of the day-what they are going to do about dinner. I have often told friends that the most energy we expend while on St.Barths is that exact, daily decision.

Anyway, this would be a great beach read or maybe better yet, a little something to tide you over until the next trip...
Enjoy....

----------


## MIke R

thanks Toni..we ordered  one for us..and one for the bookstore......

I'm just starting Maarten Troosts' ( Sex Lives of Cannibals) new book "Getting Stoned with Savages"

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:" Getting Stoned With Savages"

The end of summer party????

----------


## MIke R

> QUOTE:" Getting Stoned With Savages"
> 
> The end of summer party????




a long time ago in a galaxy far far away

----------


## Dennis

> QUOTE:" Getting Stoned With Savages"
> 
> The end of summer party???? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a long time ago in a galaxy far far away



Actually, it was the subtitle to my Senior Skip Day in '77.

----------


## KevinS

Home By Another Way sounds interesting.  I've just added it to my Amazon order.  Thanks Toni.

----------


## JohnC

Toni
We saw this in bookstore in St Barts and got it and read it. It is delightful. Not about St Barts (I think St Kitts or Nevis or Antigua). Tells about "Island time" very well and the art of doing nothing, which my wife and I have mastered.

----------


## NYCFred

Since I like to make it easy on my fellow SBHers, here's the book on Ebay for $5 and change....


they had 5, I grabbed one....do the math...

----------


## NYCFred

OK, got it, read it, not keeping it, but a nice book just the same.
PM me an address, first one in gets a free copy....

----------

